# 4u2sm0kes Crate of Buds



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

Okay This has come about Because *Banjobuzz* was in my shed and asked for this to be done..I had a good time today makeing it.  This is my first time tring it..I read a little on the subject..but that was it..Read threw *THG  *scrog thread and took some ideas..As for the Grow area please check the start of Fall grow in my Sig.  this is a soil grow..use a clone "Frosting"  :hubba:   I used a Long Zip tie to help hold my cat liter container to the crate in hope for easy moveing ..as i have a seperate flower room..well let me know what a CRAPy job i did now:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

:cool2: :watchplant:


----------



## Leafs.Rule.75 (Mar 16, 2009)

looking good 4u2 :aok::watchplant:


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey 4u, looks great! keep up the good work. oo i have a a quick question, are you using the crate because you dont want it to grow too tall?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> hey 4u, looks great! keep up the good work. oo i have a a quick question, are you using the crate because you dont want it to grow too tall?


 


Thanks for the question my friend..I use a lot of milk crates in my shed and it was noted that it may be good for SCOG  and so we are going to see ..and with 2 plants in my flower room that are 7 feet tall..Im not to worried about height ..I like useing the LST  method..and this really seems to be like the same..IMO..but lets see how it turns out...shall we?:hubba: Take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :cool2: :watchplant:



 What she said! 

 I've never seen anyone use a crate before, I'll be watchin this one!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2009)

:holysheep: *4u2sm0ke*  :watchplant: :bong: :stoned: :aok:


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2009)

ingenius. truly inventful.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 16, 2009)

Help, I am in jail and can't get out. Better eat my spinach and try breaking out through the roof.:giggle: :bong:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 16, 2009)

What name is the plant? is that one of your "girls with names"? interested in knowing who you would put in a cage.....lol.  I cant see a name tag on her.  Also want to tag this grow and watch.  Good work 4u.

Also, what do the initials mean? I know SOG is Sea of Green, what is SCROG?...got to end with "of Green"?


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 16, 2009)

cracking idea 4u2 and banjo


may use the idea one day

uk420maan


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 16, 2009)

screen of green i believe tc where you train plants to grow under/thru netting aka screen

not 100% on this though

lol

uk420maan


----------



## 420benny (Mar 16, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 16, 2009)

HAHAHa me and my lady were talkin about this the other day, well talking about how kitty litter boxes have great potential. the cat food ones we use fit right inside the litter ones with like 6 inches of space at the bottom for a water res. i think they would make awesome hydro buckets if you sprayed them black. you could arrange them better than round ones too.

Also, so do i see the reflection of some recycled folgers and maxwellhouse plastic coffee containers? these make perfect trays for 6" pots.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> What name is the plant? is that one of your "girls with names"? interested in knowing who you would put in a cage.....lol. I cant see a name tag on her. Also want to tag this grow and watch. Good work 4u.
> 
> Also, what do the initials mean? I know SOG is Sea of Green, what is SCROG?...got to end with "of Green"?


 

:giggle:  No Name on this..It is a clone on my frosting...so Im sure it will pack out the buds:hubba: 

and i would :heart: to cage *UKgirl420 *


just what the other member said..SCROG...sceen is used..it will be fun playing with her..lol  thanks for watching my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

looks awesome 4u.
is that all scrog really is, is just finding something
to make a screen for the plants to go through?
do you help them at all along the way?
i should really read more on scrog.
i might need to go that or a sog
my grow room is very very limited space.
not like yours, you have an awesome shed.
looking great


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> HAHAHa me and my lady were talkin about this the other day, well talking about how kitty litter boxes have great potential. the cat food ones we use fit right inside the litter ones with like 6 inches of space at the bottom for a water res. i think they would make awesome hydro buckets if you sprayed them black. you could arrange them better than round ones too.
> 
> Also, so do i see the reflection of some recycled folgers and maxwellhouse plastic coffee containers? these make perfect trays for 6" pots.


 
Thanks for stopping in my friend..I use these for veriuos grows..lol..look at my *massbucket*..its a hydro setup  done just as you said..only Ive done a couple in them all ready:giggle:  and I dont paint them...yes you see the reflection of folgers coffee containers..i use for growing majijuana in as well..not sure about a tray..?..but holds about a gallon of soil   thanks again take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> looks awesome 4u.
> is that all scrog really is, is just finding something
> to make a screen for the plants to go through?
> do you help them at all along the way?
> ...


 

:ciao:  my friend  here  hold this :bong1:  while i try and explain..

yep thats all it is:giggle:  you do help  by keeping them under the sceen  and to be honest i have more reading to do as well..:rofl:  i think i keep the plant under there until flower..But lets find out togather   shall we.. ..well i have both in my shed..Its the start of SEAttle of Green..take a look in Fall Grow..lots a **  but some good pics as well..thanks for stopping in..Now give me my :bong1: back


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :giggle: No Name on this..It is a clone on my frosting...so Im sure it will pack out the buds:hubba:
> 
> and i would :heart: to cage *UKgirl420 *


*feel free to swap :evil:  :giggle::heart:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey, just finally found this thread 4U ...I've been wantin to see someone do a small scale scrog for a while...I'm gonna have to keep up w/ this one for sure...I'll say there's a lotta potential here 4u  ...Keep it UP and Keep it GREEN ...


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 18, 2009)

haha, very nice 4u. i hope this milk crate scrog yields many many ounces for you! i'll be watching this gj.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 19, 2009)

So, why crates?  Just wondering.  Seems really easy/covenant, and definitely easily reusable.  But, a proper one dosent seem so hard to make either.

Always gotta be the funny guy huh?  heh.

I plan on SCROGin too, itll be fun to see another grow using it.
Good luck!


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 19, 2009)

haha, i'm seriously gonna do a scrog grow on my next grow. THG and 4u makes the plants look too sexy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

:ciao:  I hope this is working...I just keep pushing the green stuff back into the cage ...huh?..How long should we veg her for?but remember anything after tax day here in USA (4/15  4U  there Ukgirl)..has the chance of the summer heat..but could put her outside..but thats only a 3 gallon maybe 4...not sure ..I sure ask a lot of questions for my own thread:rofl:  But Im high as hell  and haveing a great time the season:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> So, why crates? Just wondering. Seems really easy/covenant, and definitely easily reusable. But, a proper one dosent seem so hard to make either.
> 
> Always gotta be the funny guy huh? heh.
> 
> ...


 


:ciao: my friend  here hold this:bong1:  


If you was to fallow my fall grow..you would see i use a lot of these to aid in my growing..but *banjobuzz* was the one that braught it up...I do think a scrog is a good method of growing..Last summer i read on it after fallowing some of *THG  *but In my shed i have seperate rooms and need to physically move plants from veg to flower..but am enjoying my MICRO scrog..this will be fun..Thanks *BB*  and *THG* for the help..



Thanks for stopping in...now give me my bong back ..:bong:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

cool idea,
i was thinking of using the cage out of an old dishwashe
might work as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> cool idea,
> i was thinking of using the cage out of an old dishwashe
> might work as well.


 
thanks...  credit is *banjobud*...your idea sounds good:clap: try it..i was looking at the grocery cart at store:rofl:  take care and be safe
:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2009)

i think things are going well..i keep shoveing her back in with a bent wire i made:giggle: and Last night was the test for me..I had to empty veg area and remove the lower crates and get ready for 12/12..I was able to move this with ease  I found that a funnel is good to use..i keep the top of crate 14 inches from 1000MH:hubba:   and the first watering burnt her..:hitchair:  then when refilling my smaller nute bottle..it hit me..I needed a :bong::rofl:  anyway  the pics are not in order that dam picasa changes the order when resizeing..lights get flipped 12/12 on 4/20 



take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't understand, why the crates placed on top of the plants to inhibit growth?


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 4, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I don't understand, why the crates placed on top of the plants to inhibit growth?



No- same concept as a ScrOG (Screen of green) grow. Creates an even canopy so you get lots of colas!

Looks good 4U!


----------



## occg.hydro (Apr 4, 2009)

dude, that's pretty sweet, I like the crate idea!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 4, 2009)

for real my picasa doesnt change the order on me
must be a real pain.
looking sweet though
keep us posted


----------



## ishnish (Apr 4, 2009)

looking good!  :bong:
:48:
think i will try something like this on my next grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks *everyone*..:watchplant::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 6, 2009)

She looks so cramped in there.  Feeding her with a funnel.....great idea!  As always, looking awesome!


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 6, 2009)

just found this thread, looks interesting.  I know very little about scrog so I'll be :watchplant: this one.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> She looks so cramped in there. Feeding her with a funnel.....great idea! As always, looking awesome!


 


Thanks *tc*..always great to see you drop in..yeah the funnel works great..and as fpor cramped..i think so too..its hard to see how big she is..when i keep shoveing her back in..well only a couple more weeks and she will be flowering..and hope to see some fat buds:hubba: until then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> just found this thread, looks interesting. I know very little about scrog so I'll be :watchplant: this one.


 

You and me both my friend..please pull up something comfy..hold this:bong1: and lets :watchplant:  togather..thanks for the intrest..I hope im doing it right..


----------



## ThickKaliKush (Apr 6, 2009)

:holysheep: why are the water leaves so big?? u should cut those off.... and y is ur plant all skinny n shyt...:fly:  lol watch when i post my pic's ur gonna cry :**: cuz ur gona wish u had minez.... lol :rofl:


----------



## MindzEye (Apr 6, 2009)

nice!! cant wait to see this blooming!!


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 6, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> No- same concept as a ScrOG (Screen of green) grow. Creates an even canopy so you get lots of colas!
> 
> Looks good 4U!


 
I don't understand how inhibiting growth at top creates lots of colas.  You can do the same by topping the main cola and the lower branches will grow stronger thereby creating LOTS & LOTS of colas.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Lookin' pretty good 4u  ...I'm thinkin' if you decide to do another crate sog, maybe try doubling the size of the holes, like snip away every other one to double the holes' size..??? whaya think ??? Hope she grows into a monster  Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN budd...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

ThickKaliKush said:
			
		

> :holysheep: why are the water leaves so big?? u should cut those off.... and y is ur plant all skinny n shyt...:fly:  lol watch when i post my pic's ur gonna cry :**: cuz ur gona wish u had minez.... lol :rofl:



Reading this made me dumber- yes, dumber.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 6, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> I don't understand how inhibiting growth at top creates lots of colas.  You can do the same by topping the main cola and the lower branches will grow stronger thereby creating LOTS & LOTS of colas.



Then maybe you should research scrog grows and than you will know!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 6, 2009)

ThickKaliKush said:
			
		

> :holysheep: why are the water leaves so big?? u should cut those off.... and y is ur plant all skinny n shyt...:fly: lol watch when i post my pic's ur gonna cry :**: cuz ur gona wish u had minez.... lol :rofl:


 

was the first part of your name thought up by ,,an indication of how you come across to other people :confused2: 

sorry 4u :heart: for going off topic i was gonna say more but ,,ill shut up


----------



## ishnish (Apr 6, 2009)

i be under the understanding that if it isn't dead, a ripe bud or related to topping, no cutting!  is this right? 

anyway... when we get'n more pics there smokey?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> Reading this made me dumber- yes, dumber.


 


:giggle:  I had to read it a few times..to be sure it made me dumber.. 


let me hit my bong a few more time and go back and re read it..:rofl: just so i understand him/her correct


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> was the first part of your name thought up by ,,an indication of how you come across to other people :confused2:
> 
> sorry 4u :heart: for going off topic i was gonna say more but ,,ill shut up


 

You go Girl:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Lookin' pretty good 4u  ...I'm thinkin' if you decide to do another crate sog, maybe try doubling the size of the holes, like snip away every other one to double the holes' size..??? whaya think ??? Hope she grows into a monster  Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN budd...


 


Hey Good observasion:aok:  do you think it would be better?  i dont seem to have a problem shoveing her back in her cage.:hubba: .  IM...O bservation  i see this as a form of LST..I like it so far..but Like i said ..I know nothing of scrog but from what I have read or been told..I have a good size shed  and if this turns out well..it will be added again next Fall..Thanks for Fallowing allong..Hows the tent going?  how about that beatle you found in there?  any more? and have you posted any pics of it?  how about a link? thanks buddy  Have a great week my friend:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i be under the understanding that if it isn't dead, a ripe bud or related to topping, no cutting! is this right?
> 
> anyway... when we get'n more pics there smokey?


 

just 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

:bong::watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2009)

:ciao::bong2::watchplant:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey 4u how often are you having to push your little girl back into the cage?

It looks like things are getting rather crowded in the cage now.  When will you start letting shoots come up?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Hey 4u how often are you having to push your little girl back into the cage?
> 
> It looks like things are getting rather crowded in the cage now. When will you start letting shoots come up?


 

:ciao:  thanks for asking..I have been shoveing her down now daily..she has a nice packed area ..I feel if i would have started this when clone was a few inches tall...and not 10 inches and bent over the way i did  there would be more even in the cage..just my thaughts..as for when do I stop..IDK.. ..I will have to see if someone would be so kind to tell us when they stop pulling her back in...I plan on flipping to 12/12 on 4/20 ..will need to know by then..i dont think we continue into flower..but like i said..i aint never done this method..I will say this crate scrog fits my shed well so far:hubba: ..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

well I guess I'll grab my :bong: and wait with you!


----------



## zipflip (Apr 10, 2009)

gonna have to keep tabs on this project. i got over dozen old milk crates like taht in garage. maybe put em all to use.. lol          neat idea !!!


----------



## bluealein56 (Apr 13, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for the question my friend..I use a lot of milk crates in my shed and it was noted that it may be good for SCOG  and so we are going to see ..and with 2 plants in my flower room that are 7 feet tall..Im not to worried about height ..I like useing the LST  method..and this really seems to be like the same..IMO..but lets see how it turns out...shall we?:hubba: Take care and be safe:ciao:



7 feet tall? i thought you were big on lst. how does this happen


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> 7 feet tall? i thought you were big on lst. how does this happen


 

I am big on LST...and love the Method...However I have the luxury of a 9 foot cieling in my shed...I dont have to do LST  and dont  all the time...but the 7 foot  Monsters  are Crystal  and stretch twice that of the other strains..and like this crate grow..these are experiments for me.try diffrent methods of growing....Thanks for fallowing..:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

hello friends....hers my update...I thought the mites to be harming the growth so i pulled the crate..it was easy..elcabassa  the plant with neem..took pice 4U  and plaved her back in veg area..for the record..I find that the black crate becomes awefully warm  when kept 18 inches from 1000MH:rofl:  so for the next week  i have placed on  the floor  under 1000HPS cool tube..at approx..24 inches..Im hopeing she starts to show new growth  and look to stretch her the next few days..while keep pokeing her with stick:giggle:  until next time:bong:


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

okay only been 5 days since I turned shed into flower shed..she is starting to pop threw and I have stopped pokeing her with stick..:giggle: she seems to like the bottom corner..the crate doesnt seem to heat up as much..take care and be safe


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

*looking good ,,she may reward you nicely  now you have stopped tormenting her with a stick  
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

:rofl:  lets hope so..:lama:  thanks for stopping by:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

Starting to get interesting now *4u2sm0ke*

When you stopped poking does this mean you just let the cola branches grow through now?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks *duck*..yes  i read where lots stop pulling her down and let her go:lama:  still want to note that the crate gets warm and has injured the growth..we will see how it grows out..thanks for watching


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 28, 2009)

Try white crates next time 4u 

eace:


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice job, nice pics 4u. Looks great:watchplant::bongin:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the update 4u, I'm enjoying this one.  Can't wait to see what is going to happen now that your not practicing all that bondage.  :rofl:


----------



## cannabis037 (Apr 28, 2009)

wow, that milk crate worked beautifully! i cant wait to see colas popping out to flower! good luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Try white crates next time 4u
> 
> eace:


 




yeah  something..cuzz  all the plant  growth under and touching the crate is dead brown   maybe i can paint it   i only see dark colors


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 4, 2009)

It sounds like the plastic is releasing some kind of chemical due to the heat and its effecting your plants.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

a chemical due?   that dont sound good at all:bong:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 4, 2009)

a chemical due to.   

Everything above the crate looks fairly healthy though.  Guess we'll just have to wait to see how much damage that crate ends up doing!


----------



## pcduck (May 4, 2009)

I think it is just from the plastic getting hot.

 If the damage was from gasses being released, I would also think that a whole lot of other grow systems would show this same characteristic, being that a lot of them are made from the similar materials.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 10, 2009)

4u i somehow missed this one. great idea. only draw back i can see, besides the ones aready pointed out, would not being able 2 trim out lower growth which IMO is a crucial step in SCROG. cant wait 2 c results! keep em green ;-}


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

comming along nicely man,
id say the brown growth is due to low light levels below the crate,
i wouldnt really worry about it, unless the leaves above the crate are effected,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 17, 2009)

pics 4u ..


----------



## donkey942 (May 18, 2009)

looks like its working just fine to me, Im going to screen my grow next time, my plantshave stretched 4-5 times the size since I turned em over 21 days ago. Im having to bend them over and hold em over with metal coat hangers that have been bent to do juat that. this would save me alot of trouble. good luck and again nice buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 18, 2009)

:ciao::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2009)

another week closer to harvest:ciao:




In memory of My fallen  friends in Desert Storm :bong:


----------



## zipflip (May 26, 2009)

mmmmmmmm   buddage!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2009)

:watchplant::bong:


----------



## Caretaker (May 31, 2009)

Wow, that looks awsome. I need to give this method a go for sure.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

okay another week closer to Harvest..2 more for my likeing ..all in all it didnt do bad..considering the heat and mites that this has had to go threw and still does..temps in shed reach 100f for a bit  and low humidity..by half way threw 12/12  the RH is up 35-40%  but temps at 82..I dont think i will get the purple i did at Christmas off this frosting or any others i have..I can sure see the heat stress they are under..well gotta grow..any and all comments welcome..take care and be safe:ciao::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Does not really look all that bad considering all the abuse. I just hate those pesky mites.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 1, 2009)

looking good as always, this bongs 4U


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 1, 2009)

big question of the day...
would you do another grow again with the crate?


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 1, 2009)

lol looks good, i havnt checked in in a while.. yea would you do it AGAIN, and ur other babies lok beautiful!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2009)

:ciao: *everyone*

*Duck  *always great to have you fly in

*cancan*..nice to see ya..been a while..how you doing my friend?

*lordhighlama*..  te Big answer is NO!!..the crate gets way to hot  and doesnt do well for scrog..I did have fun with this as i always do with experiments..ya never know what will happen till ya try right?

*smokeup420*..:yeahthat:  and thanks for dropping in...the shed is at 43 days flower now..another 2-3 weeks..:yay:


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 2, 2009)

nice to see you, ive been well, back to my old shtick.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 2, 2009)

That is one nice room full of flowering cannabis plants! I think you and me are pretty near the same flowering day. We should be harvesting a couple of days apart!  Very interesting idea with the crate.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 2, 2009)

hey there 4u :ciao:
looking good as always
glad everything went smoothly for you.
so exactly what kind of mites do you have?
and how do you deal with them?
i get the brown ones and they really BUG me.:rofl:
im fightin em off with ISO/water spray and sometimes
water with some dr bronners peppermint too. theyre a pain


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *lordhighlama*.. te Big answer is NO!!..the crate gets way to hot and doesnt do well for scrog..I did have fun with this as i always do with experiments..ya never know what will happen till ya try right?


 
that's what I figured you were going to say... the crate caused more harm then good as a training aid... and from the looks of it it didn't do much for canopy control.
Glad to hear it was a fun little experiment though.     And some smoke is better than no smoke!
Now I've just got to figure out how to get my heat issues under control.  Growth has slowed to a snail speed and my brilliant idea to switch lights hasn't paid off yet.  
 :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2009)

okay  1 more week..Trichs a cloudy and some amber..looking forward to the end of season..hope everyone enjoyed this..i had fun..thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey *4u2sm0ke* looking real nice, maybe we should start baking the cake for the all the Frosting you have, hate see all that Frosting with no cake to put it on:rofl: or just pack a :bong1::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

hello friends..this  is the end of this grow..it did not fare well IMO..it was my "Frosting  grown in the same containers as the others  that yield  1.5  -2.5 oz  a plant..so  in this  experiment  it  shows clearly  that scrog  doesnt  increase yield..in the deffense of scrog..The crate is not a good method to use..I am doing scrog outside..which is a lot of fun..well back to topic..she is  8 weeks along..and have taken the crate apart 4u all to see..and now is hanging in  my dry  chamber..which is "Male Chamber"  works well..as my closet inside   has 9 plants hanging..:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

more pics


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

haha your house is a "fun house" eh
each room got a nice suprise in it.
well it was indeed an interesting experiment
glad i could follow along, great job 4u


----------



## cannabis037 (Jun 12, 2009)

it sucks that the crate method didn't yield as much as you hoped for, but it still looks extremely great from here! haha. grats on a well finished project!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 13, 2009)

Well done 4u2 

Its been brilliant fun to watch :aok:

I personally think you did a good job of a crazy experiment  

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks for experimenting for all us to see 4u..


----------



## pcduck (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks *4u2sm0ke* This was an interesting grow to watch.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks everyone  for fllowing along...Maybe next fall  i will try  a shopping  cart:rofl:  look for  "  Basket of Buds"  lol  enjoy you summer everyone..see ya next Fall:ciao:


----------

